# Full Restoration Of A Craftsman Alien Thickness Planer 103.23700



## drors01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have just completed a full restoration of this planer 103.23700.





View on YouTube

Took 6 months 2-3 hours a week to have it taken apart, paint stripped, fixed cleaned and spray painted.
I had to clone the kickback mechanism and build a stand for it.
It was a very nice project and I am happy with the results.

Here is how it looked like when I got it.









Working on the stand with the built in motor









Finished with polyurethane









And here after









Thanks


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting..what is the history of it and how well does it work.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Always thought those were cool. Nice job!


----------



## drors01 (Jul 8, 2014)

It is probably from the 1950's. Found it on ebay. Provides good results as a 3 knife planer should.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it ! Alien ?


----------



## drors01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Alien is because of the shape of the head


----------

